# Met Vic Coomer



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Yesterday whole sale bait in fairfield on bobmeyer rd... they are having their spring sale til march 18th address is 2619 Bobmeyer Road
Fairfield, OH 45014 they was giving his lures away... his shirts vic is a great guy

they had pizza, pop, cookies, brownies


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Ya know, Vic and his lures have gotten something of a bad rep from some of the older fishing crowd but honestly, I have to say, I've met and spoke with him a few times now and I have nothing but good things to say. Very nice man and seems genuine. He spoke about how he loves giving back to kids and charity in detail. I always wonder what's truthful and what isn't when a man is ultimately trying to sell you something but he came across genuine and sincere. 

Aside from him personally, his baits really do work great. There are two things ultimately I like about them- the price is reasonably inexpensive and they're locally produced and sold. Before anyone chimes in and says, "curly tails and grubs have been around forever, they're no different" I don't entirely disagree with you, it's just that most others aren't also locally made and inexpensive as well. 

My two cents. Sorry if I got off topic. Just wanted to put this out there. Take it for what it is  tight lines


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

brandonw said:


> Ya know, Vic and his lures have gotten something of a bad rep from some of the older fishing crowd but honestly, I have to say, I've met and spoke with him a few times now and I have nothing but good things to say. Very nice man and seems genuine. He spoke about how he loves giving back to kids and charity in detail. I always wonder what's truthful and what isn't when a man is ultimately trying to sell you something but he came across genuine and sincere.
> 
> Aside from him personally, his baits really do work great. There are two things ultimately I like about them- the price is reasonably inexpensive and they're locally produced and sold. Before anyone chimes in and says, "curly tails and grubs have been around forever, they're no different" I don't entirely disagree with you, it's just that most others aren't also locally made and inexpensive as well.
> 
> My two cents. Sorry if I got off topic. Just wanted to put this out there. Take it for what it is  tight lines


They are not locally made from what I hear.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> Yesterday whole sale bait in fairfield on bobmeyer rd... they are having their spring sale til march 18th address is 2619 Bobmeyer Road
> Fairfield, OH 45014 they was giving his lures away... his shirts vic is a great guy
> 
> they had pizza, pop, cookies, brownies


I met Vic in Columbus at the fishing Expo center all i can say for the man is Super nice guy good info .and thanks Vic for your lures and knowledge.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Saw hi once, didn't talk to him. Seems be a nice guy fro the online stuff I've seen. He's a local business man even if they aren't locally made. He does do some interesting color combos.


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

chris1162 said:


> They are not locally made from what I hear.


I've seen what seems to be the curly shad sold in bulk in Barlows catalog. They looked identical to the 2.5 inch curly shad but they didn't have the colors he sells. Regardless if they are or aren't locally produced they still promote small business by the amount of sales they produce at bait shops all over Ohio. I'd much rather spend my money at a mom and pop shop than at your local Dicks Sporting Goods. It is nice to see the price is still rather economical and makes that a possibility for folks.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't mind buying Vic Coomer lures for a few reasons. I can support my local tackle shop, and also support a couple guys I find to be pretty great fellars. 

I've never been told by Vic that he pours them himself, then again, I've not asked. Not that it would make a difference, they catch fish and it's not like losing a $6-$12 crank every snag. I have gotten PM's from a few members of a link to a bait manufacturer that sold some very identical lures.(the webpage was last updated in 2006, if that means anything)

Obviously you can go to Wally world, get a $1.50 10 pack of Mr. Twisters and some jigs and catch bass. I just like the profile of the lure and colors you don't see much of from other brands. I may be guilty of "promoting" the use of silver Curly Shads, but I throw a zoom tube just as much, if not more. Don't think tubes need quite the promotion as Curly Shads! Lol


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Well I won't go into detail but I rescind most of my previous comment after receiving some recent intel...

I don't think I'll post the details but if you want them you can pm me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

brandonw said:


> Well I won't go into detail but I rescind most of my previous comment after receiving some recent intel...
> 
> I don't think I'll post the details but if you want them you can pm me.


As long as your not violating web site terms who cares? Post it publicly?
Lol if not,I wanna know? I wanna know,lol...


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> As long as your not violating web site terms who cares? Post it publicly?
> Lol if not,I wanna know? I wanna know,lol...


I don't want to bash anyone publicly. He's not doing anything illegal but certainly deceiving. 

Maybe Steve can chime in and clear the air.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I caught a 23" hybrid on a curly shad once; fun fight.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> I caught a 23" hybrid on a curly shad once; fun fight.


That s a good one! I get saugeye on them all the time


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

Yep that Vic Coomer is a really swell guy


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

I've personally had good luck on the curly shadz with Saugeye and wipers. Dosent matter to me if he makes them or not he's getting baits that work and getting them in colors that catch fish and him and his brother help a lot of people catch fish.Dont see any problem with that.


----------

